# Cannot Map a Shared Folder



## punkrocker27ka (Jan 3, 2010)

I have folders on a Windows XP Home computer that I want to share with another computer over our home network. 

When I click Map Network Drive I can see all the folders that I added sharing to. But when I select one and try to map it says "You do not have permission to access 'folder name' Contact your network administrator to request access.

I have searched for solutions but could not find any. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

On the XP machine, find the folder you cannot access with the other machine.
right click> properties > security 
Give read acces to guest or everyone and make sure read access is not denied.
If guest or everyone is not listed, add it


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest that unless you enable the guest account, which by default is disabled, adding guest will not change the results.

Punkrocker27ha if you double click on the seen folders do you also get a access denied message?

You need to be able to access before you can map a drive.

Same user account you are logging in with exist on the network machine with same spelling/password? If not create the account.


----------

